# emt from ireland



## emt_irl (Feb 7, 2010)

hi folks, im an emt from ireland.

randomly found this forum on google while looking for info on ems in other countries.

what would my qualification match in the usa? emt-b or emt-i?

would love to go over and become a u.s paramedic and get some expernece over there, is it as straight forward though as get a plane over and sit a course or do you not accept outsiders??

look forward to talking to you's on the forums soon.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 8, 2010)

Maybe we can make a deal and just swap places, I wanna go to Ireland! 

You might want to check out the nremt.org Its our national registry for ems providers and is pretty widely accepted in many states.
 However whatever state you choose to work in you will have to file reciprocity into it to practice, even with your nremt.

I am sure others on here maybe able to provide you with further information or other ways. I looked into moving to Australia and the UK... it would be no easy task for me as a U.S. Paramedic but would be possible with enough time and paper work and extra training


----------



## Scott33 (Feb 9, 2010)

emt_irl said:


> would love to go over and become a u.s paramedic and get some expernece over there, is it as straight forward though as get a plane over and sit a course??



I am amazed at the amount of people who think it is.

But no, the *visa* is the thing which trips most people up. However, assuming you were born in Ireland you can apply for the Diversity Visa Program...for next year if you wish to work. Otherwise there may be a student visa available if you wish to study EMS in the US. 

http://travel.state.gov/visa/immigrants/types/types_1318.html


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 9, 2010)

Scott33 said:


> I am amazed at the amount of people who think it is.



I looked into working for a while in the US (I need a couple good gangbangings) it's *impossibly* difficult unless you have some sort of super human degree of patience and money.


----------



## Scott33 (Feb 9, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> I looked into working for a while in the US (I need a couple good gangbangings) it's *impossibly* difficult unless you have some sort of super human degree of patience and money.



The average American would give you a strange look of you told them that.

You are of course correct.

Here is the blueprint for immigration to the US, from a UK expats website (other than entering illegally).

http://britishexpats.com/wiki/Pulaski's_Ways:_How_to_Live_and_Work_in_the_USA


----------

